# Dexter Vom Logan Haus, 10 months old



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

10 month old Dexter learning detection work
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UUBefuNZtk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

Are you using the food reward so that if he grows up to be a real dog he won't be distracted by tennis balls? 
Just kidding- looks good

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Chuck Zang said:


> Are you using the food reward so that if he grows up to be a real dog he won't be distracted by tennis balls?
> Just kidding- looks good
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


He has very high ball drive, but he is already not distracted by balls, or food either for that matter. He has learned to ignore those things in the search for target odor, and he knows the only way he can get the reward is to find the target odor first, give the correct final response, and wait for the marker......then he is released to play with a ball or eat the food.


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

Wait, so you can teach the dog to ignore balls (and other distractions) for detection work, even though he sometimes gets rewarded with a ball???- *Mind Blown*!!! Could you also train him to ignore balls that an armed intruder might toss at him, say while trying to infiltrate your command center? I see potential in this type of training.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Chuck Zang said:


> Wait, so you can teach the dog to ignore balls (and other distractions) for detection work, even though he sometimes gets rewarded with a ball???- *Mind Blown*!!! Could you also train him to ignore balls that an armed intruder might toss at him, say while trying to infiltrate your command center? I see potential in this type of training.


No Chuck, everyone knows that if a dog chases a ball he can not possibly be a patrol dog. The only thing dumber than using a dog that will chase a ball as a patrol dog would be breeding a fawn colored KNPV dog and a brindle colored KNPV dog together! You must not have a very squared away command center over at your place, your intel is bad!!


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

LOL you guys are funny.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Khoi Pham said:


> LOL you guys are funny.


Khoi, this is no laughing matter......Chuck's command center is all ****ed up, and I've got a kennel full of dogs that will chase a ball, and just this week I learned that they are not suited for patrol work because of this. Now I have to issue an emergency recall for hundreds of police dogs all across the United States, and with Chucks command center broken I'm not even sure how we can reach those police departments to let them know they need to pull their dogs off the street ASAP!


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

LOL you are too much man.


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

You can't breed Malinois' and Dutch? There must be ginormous fraud going on in Holland. I know that I have seen numerous pedigrees on *bloedlijnen.nl* that claim to have such pairings. This is a conspiracy unlike anything that mankind has ever known. 

I just called all of my dogs back off of the perimeter- I had to do it the old fashioned way because I couldn't get them to respond via walkie-talkie. They have been taken out of service. I will replace them with more serious dogs- as soon as I can find suitable candidates- of pure lineage- and no damned tennis balls used in the last three generations- AHHH, all of this and an ammo crisis- batten down the hatches.


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got this ball thing solved. First secure reward ball in an armpit while engaged some really strenuous activity, something like patrolling the perimeter fence of the compound ought to work. Then simply reward with the scented ball. It's not likely that command center stormers have access to your odor. 

I can't help you out with the walkee talkee thing, I'm to busy playing call of duty, typing angry message board responses, and calling mom on the talkee for a sandwich while under a bare light bulb in the basement, er compound yeah that's the ticket.


----------



## Jim Leon (Jan 21, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> Khoi, this is no laughing matter I've got a kennel full of dogs that will chase a ball, and just this week I learned that they are not suited for patrol work because of this.!


Mr. Suttle
I'm quite surprised that as a breeder/trainer of working dogs you were not already aware of this genetic defect. The medical term for it is Hyper-'Philo Sphereism, or HPS. 
The first signs of HPS are usually seen at around 4-5 wks. old, just when pups start to get around and check things out. If you notice any pups that show an interest in things that move, particularly if they are spherical, like a ball perhaps, it is very likely the pup is suffering from HPS onset, and will son develop a full blown case of it. Once fully set in, HPS will act like an addiction and cause a young dog to do almost anything for a sphere, jump over walls, go through tunnels, perform difficult and degrading acts like sitting and staying on command.

We here at the Committee to End HPS are dedicated to eradicating this dreaded disease from the dog population.
If you have any dogs or pups that are currently displaying signs of HPS, please call me immediately. As an act of mercy I will come and remove them to somewhere where they can live out their lives in peace. I have seen a few videos of some of your dogs. Its obvious that they are probably at stage 4 HPS, which is uncurable. I will not charge you for removing any afflicted animals so please don't hesitate to call. the telephone for our organization is 1-800-HPS-GONE.
We also accept money donations. Call for more details.

Thank you.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Best frikkin thread I have read in ages! :lol:


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't mind taking diseased HPS dogs, you guys can give them to me.


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

Yes, I too will join the cause to aid / rescue HPS dogs. I already have a couple that I just discovered are wholly ill-suited for protection, so I may as well take on a few additional.

I want to thank you for educating me on the signs and symptoms of HPS. Unfortunately my education comes too late to save my retired partner, who who still loves to chase balls, I didn't realize that he was suffering with such a malady, and forced him to work his entire career in such conflict. I look back now and just thank my lucky stars that none of the persons that he was responsible for capturing were devious enough to exploit his condition. Thank you again!!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

With the seriousness of HPS has there been push for testing? With as advanced as canine DNA testing has become there is no doubt a swab test kit available. 

This disease is rampant. I just evaluated my bulldogs and they're showing signs of stage 4.

The illness is so prevalent it has crossed breed lines.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Mike, 

When do you start working overlapping odor scent pools between stronger and weaker hides of the target odor?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Jim Leon said:


> If you have any dogs or pups that are currently displaying signs of HPS, please call me immediately. As an act of mercy I will come and remove them to somewhere where they can live out their lives in peace. I have seen a few videos of some of your dogs. Its obvious that they are probably at stage 4 HPS, which is uncurable. I will not charge you for removing any afflicted animals so please don't hesitate to call. the telephone for our organization is 1-800-HPS-GONE.
> We also accept money donations. Call for more details.
> 
> Thank you.


 
This is such a generous offer because we all know the care for HPS dogs is life-long. To bad I'm not a Malie fan or I would offer to be a foster home too.


----------



## Jim Leon (Jan 21, 2010)

Sarah Platts said:


> This is such a generous offer because we all know the care for HPS dogs is life-long. To bad I'm not a Malie fan or I would offer to be a foster home too.


Ms. Platts,
Since you are caring enough to show interest in our efforts to eradicate HPS syndrome from the canine world, I would like to take this opportunity to inform you of our most recent breakthroughs here at the committee.
As of this year, through our intense HPS breeder awareness outreach program, we have managed to eliminate HPS from all AKC litters. And that's across all AKC breeds. Our rigorous testing has shown there were no AKC dogs born in 2012 that showed any sign of excessive pursuing desiring, coveting or protecting any type of spherical object. Even when the spheres were dangled on ropes and tossed about erratically, no AKC dogs showed any interest. 
Of particular note, the AKC German Sheperd and Doberman Pinscher breeds have been HPS free for multiple generations. We are concentrating our efforts now on European breeders as we have seen recently imported GS and Dobes with severe HPS. We certainly don't want those recessive genes finding their way back into the AKC breeding stock.
But it going take folks like you, folks that care about dogs, folks willing to put there other concerns aside and make a contribution. If you're one of those folks, please donate now. 1-800-HPS-GONE call for information.

Thanks


----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't think it is as much as a disease as much as a genetic defect. I suspect it can be traced back in the pedigree. I don't think this is much of a problem in the show dog lines. My dog had showed signs of this defect early but luckly I had an inexperienced trainer quash most of it out and put it in remission.

:-({|=


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Jim Leon said:


> As of this year, through our intense HPS breeder awareness outreach program, we have managed to eliminate HPS from all AKC litters. And that's across all AKC breeds.


However, I do not have and AKC breed. I have DK's which, the ignorant may say are the same as GSP's but in the DK world - them's fighting words.

I'm curious what lab tests are used to document the removal of this deadly disease (or was it a genetic condition?)


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

epic win =D>:lol:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Forgive me for my serious question...

Mike, what is the intended final response? Will it just be "freeze/stare at source" or will you include a sit at some point as well? 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Forgive me for my serious question...
> 
> Mike, what is the intended final response? Will it just be "freeze/stare at source" or will you include a sit at some point as well?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


we watching the same video here ??? just curious 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UUBefuNZtk&feature=youtu.be

I apologize for responding to your message if it was a private question for Mike.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> we watching the same video here ??? just curious
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UUBefuNZtk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I apologize for responding to your message if it was a private question for Mike.


My bad....I watched a couple other vids before going and posting this I guess LOL. ](*,) 

Good catch Joby. 

I think the question I wanted to ask about this one was about the letting the dog go back to the source numerous times for reward. Just haven't seen a lot of that (but I am short on experience too).

Nice work Mike and Ariel!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> My bad....I watched a couple other vids before going and posting this I guess LOL. ](*,)
> 
> Good catch Joby.
> 
> ...


that looked odd to me as well. but I am also short on experience, just not something I have seen too much of either. I have seen it some in person, for teaching the final repsonse, which I suppose is what is going on here, just looks odd on video I guess, mabye because almost nobody posts those videos...


----------

